# What could it be?



## blackrose89 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been seeing people posting their Macro for a guessing game. I found something to try and I will be really shocked if anyone gets it. I used photogbucket, so it may look a little softer.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 17, 2012)

no clue.
Looks like a shotgun blast


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2012)

A bad case of CA. 

I'm gonna guess some sort of insect nest.


----------



## Bossy (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you find it in the Kitchen or Bathroom?


----------



## gsgary (Jan 17, 2012)

Out of focus


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2012)

We should start watching these threads and  keeping track of whose posts take the longest to get a correct answer.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 17, 2012)

480sparky said:


> We should start watching these threads and  keeping track of whose posts take the longest to get a correct answer.



My answer is correct, it's out of focus


----------



## Desi (Jan 17, 2012)

Barnacles


----------



## Ms.Nash (Jan 17, 2012)

A piece of jewelry? Like in your avatar? A big chunky bracelet?


----------



## paigew (Jan 17, 2012)

coral/sea rock etc.


----------



## nmoody (Jan 17, 2012)

At a little bit of a loss on this one. It looks like what ever it is has been worn down. It might of been air bubbles that were in some harder material that have been shaved down somehow.

Its too uneven to be a precisely manufactured item, so its either natural or something that isn't that important.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 17, 2012)

paigew said:


> coral/sea rock etc.




That's what I was thinking as well.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 17, 2012)

An aquarium decoration


----------



## Elizabeth30 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm thinking bee hive??


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 17, 2012)

It's those shell thingies that grow around rocks in the ocean.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 17, 2012)

Desi said:


> Barnacles



That's what I was going to guess...barnacles...must be all the Spongebob episodes I have watched...


----------



## manaheim (Jan 17, 2012)

It looks like metal to me.  Somewhat worn.



Derrel said:


> Desi said:
> 
> 
> > Barnacles
> ...



Oh no.  You too?


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 17, 2012)

Desi said:


> Barnacles



Ah, that's what they're called.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 17, 2012)

No one is close. Btw I know it's OOF. I just saw It andKnew it would be good for this game!!!!


----------



## jbarnes.US (Jan 17, 2012)

Umm...a cheese grater?


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1 (Jan 17, 2012)

is it some sort of thing that grows on a tree or bush? kinda like those spiky ball things, but this looks like it had seeds in it or some thing.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 17, 2012)

Ball thing out of potpourri


----------



## shuttervelocity (Jan 17, 2012)

candy?  just because I'm watching Modern marvels where they are showing how they make candy.  LOL


----------



## Bossy (Jan 17, 2012)

I think its something completely obscure like a octopus doorstop or something.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 17, 2012)

Bossy said:


> I think its something completely obscure like a octopus doorstop or something.


 Wrong, but you're thinking the right way!


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 17, 2012)

I thought we already have a thread for this?


----------



## Desi (Jan 17, 2012)

My second guess:  a shower head with calcified mineral deposits.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 17, 2012)

HOw about some part of a tennis shoe??? I can't figure out where it might be, but for some odd reason, I am thinking modern tennis shoe part...


----------



## Overread (Jan 17, 2012)

Desi said:


> My second guess:  a shower head with calcified mineral deposits.



I knew it reminded me of something!


----------



## shuttervelocity (Jan 18, 2012)

A sea shell.


----------



## shutterbugmomma (Jan 18, 2012)

A lotus seed pod or a pipa frog?


----------



## Redeyejedi (Jan 18, 2012)

is it the bottom of a dirty floormat?
the craters left over from heavy volcanic activity on planet zvenlavuba in system 37B?
old hornets hive?


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Jan 18, 2012)

Well god damn! No one has gotten it yet! I think this is the longest one has gone so far.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 18, 2012)

Time for hints.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok hints!!!!



Bossy said:


> I think its something completely obscure like a octopus doorstop or something.



This person is the closest. It's not an octopus or a doorstop, but the way of thinking is correct. Hint: It's in my bedroom


----------



## Derrel (Jan 18, 2012)

The modern multi-tooth "hairbrush", with the bristles popped out of it!!! This close-up is of that rubbery part, where the bristles go in...you know, the metal ones with the little rubber tips on each bristle--that your kid pulls off, just because you told him not to!


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1 (Jan 18, 2012)

the bottom piece from a furniture leg


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow Darrel Awesome thought but sadly, no!  If no one gets it by tomorrow I'll let you in on it!!!! Ok hint #2 the thing this is a part of stands about a foot tall!


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 18, 2012)

HANDCUFFS!


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 18, 2012)

Ah -hmm, sorry about that. I have recomposed myself.
When I saw bedroom, I just guessed the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 18, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Ah -hmm, sorry about that. I have recomposed myself.
> When I saw bedroom, I just guessed the first thing that came to mind.



HAHAHA I was like WTF handcuffs are you playing with!!!!


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

any last guesses before I reveal it?


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 19, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> any last guesses before I reveal it?



NO!  Do it!


----------



## shuttervelocity (Jan 19, 2012)

humidifier's filter?  Any filter?    Running out of guesses here.  Any chance of a hint no. 3?


----------



## mishele (Jan 19, 2012)

A heater.....


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 19, 2012)

I have wracked my brain and I KNOW I've seen this before ... At the time I thought "neat how some connect" but I give!!! Tell us!


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 19, 2012)

This has dragged out way too long. It wasn't any fun anymore yesterday... Give over. What is is?


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ok it's texture on a statue. More specifically the scales on the neck of my dragon statue.


----------



## paigew (Jan 19, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Ok it's texture on a statue. More specifically the scales on the neck of my dragon statue.



no fair! There is no way we could have guessed it was scales to a dragon statue


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

paigew said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok it's texture on a statue. More specifically the scales on the neck of my dragon statue.
> ...



I didn't expect that answer. But after the hints in my bedroom, something obscure, a foot tall I think a knick knack, statue, mantel could've been guessed!!!


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 19, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Ok it's texture on a statue. More specifically the scales on the neck of my dragon statue.



Oh yeah, that was going to be my next guess.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 19, 2012)

Give this one a try. It's something I can gaurantee that pretty much everyone here has seen up close and in person many times.


----------



## mishele (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't believe no one guessed the scales on a foot tall dragon statue......:er:


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 19, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok it's texture on a statue. More specifically the scales on the neck of my dragon statue.
> ...


yep, cuz everyone has seen that statue at one time or another in life. NOT. 
You have to use things that everyone would have a clue on if it weren't a macro.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

WOW! sore losers!!! 

For one did I not say right in the beginning I seriously doubted anyone would get it???? Can't say I wasn't up front and didn't give fair warning!

And you guys knew it would be obscure because I already admitted it was something random like the "octopus door stop" a while ago.  So why are you acting all shocked now? And yes no one would've said dragon statue, but once I said it was obscure "like" a door stop, a foot tall and in my bedroom I think texture on a statue, mantel, knick knack wasn't impossible and pretty sure we all have stuff displayed in our bedrooms and throughout our home. I mean look at Darel, he really thought outside the box instead of looking for an easy answer!


And yeah again, a little suprised everyone is so shocked and since it was established from the very beginning I didn't think anyone would guess and I admitted it was random a while ago.  You guys choose to play anyway.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 19, 2012)

You can't use something that no one has ever seen before. The point is to take a macro of something we see regularly in a way that stumps the viewer.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> You can't use something that no one has ever seen before. The point is to take a macro of something we see regularly in a way that stumps the viewer.



You've never texture on something displayed on a bedroom dresser? Never seen a stone mantel or knick knack?


----------



## Elizabeth30 (Jan 19, 2012)

wtc? seriously? :er:


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

It's not my fault no one obviously really payed attention. After I said "I doubt anyone would guess it" and "YES it IS something RANDOM like an octupus doorstop" How could you logically come to the conslusion or expect it to be that it was something common??? How much clearer could I have been that it was something random?



blackrose89 said:


> Ok hints!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paigew (Jan 19, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> It's not my fault no one obviously really payed attention. After I said "I doubt anyone would guess it" and "YES it IS something RANDOM like an octupus doorstop" How could you logically come to the conslusion or expect it to be that it was something common??? How much clearer could I have been that it was something random?



please tell me, what answer would you have 'accepted' then? Seriously, unless we had seen this statue in your house we could NEVER guess it. And that is not really the point. The point is to take common objects and shoot them in uncommon ways so that people say "oh! why didn't I think of that" or whatever.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

paigew said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not my fault no one obviously really payed attention. After I said "I doubt anyone would guess it" and "YES it IS something RANDOM like an octupus doorstop" How could you logically come to the conslusion or expect it to be that it was something common??? How much clearer could I have been that it was something random?
> ...



I wasn't expecting dragon statue, but I was hoping to see:
texture on a Knick knack, mantel statue. I guess no one here has never seen a mantel, knick knack or a small statue displayed in a bedroom. My mistake.

When I said it was CLOSE to something like an octopus door stop, a foot tall and in my bedroom, you can't tell me that these do in no way  describes something displayed in a bedroom.

I clearly stated it was hard. You choose to play, don't put the blame on me. I threw a very challenging item and clearly stated so and you couldn't handle not getting it.

I really hope you guys never play taboo, sometimes it's random, obscure and challenging. Clearly too much for you guys


----------



## Derrel (Jan 19, 2012)

Where is KmH with his link to that really cool cartoon graphic with the friendly rat from the movie Ratatouille (sp?), asking "Would you like some whine with that cheese?"


----------



## mishele (Jan 19, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> WOW! sore losers!!!
> 
> For one did I not say right in the beginning I seriously doubted anyone would get it???? Can't say I wasn't up front and didn't give fair warning!
> 
> ...









 LOL


----------



## inspectedpanic (Jan 19, 2012)

Barnicles? I'm with ph0enix lol


----------



## paigew (Jan 19, 2012)

i'm not whining...but surely with 5 pages of response someone guessed 'rock' or 'stone'.....


----------



## momo3boys (Jan 19, 2012)

Netskimmer said:
			
		

> Give this one a try. It's something I can gaurantee that pretty much everyone here has seen up close and in person many times.



Getting back on track... Is it a scab?


----------



## paigew (Jan 19, 2012)

momo3boys said:


> Netskimmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ewwwwww....only mom of 3 boys would guess that hahaha


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

paigew said:


> i'm not whining...but surely with 5 pages of response someone guessed 'rock' or 'stone'.....



No actually. Just went through all 5 pages. I would've accepted: home decor, stone, tstaue, rock, knick knack, mantel. Very very feasible answers, especially with the hints in my bedroom, a foot tall and SIMILIAR to an octopus doorstop. It's not my fault no one else went in this direction despite the hints.


----------



## paigew (Jan 19, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > i'm not whining...but surely with 5 pages of response someone guessed 'rock' or 'stone'.....
> ...



well geez....


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

Also if anyone really READ what I said, I did NOT say the answer was dragon statue . I said it was texture on a statue which we have seen 100 times. And then I added more specifically in case people were wondering what the statue was. I will NEVER do
that again LOL!


blackrose89 said:


> *Ok it's texture on a statue*. More specifically the scales on the neck of my dragon statue.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 19, 2012)

blackrose89 said:
			
		

> Also if anyone really READ what I said, I did NOT say the answer was dragon statue . I said it was texture on a statue which we have seen 100 times. And then I added more specifically in case people were wondering what the statue was. I will NEVER do
> that again LOL!



Where are the rules for the game?  LOL!


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

MTVision said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 19, 2012)

MTVision said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna post my own up later tonight and you bet your @SS it's gonna have rules!


----------



## MTVision (Jan 19, 2012)

mjhoward said:
			
		

> I'm gonna post my own up later tonight and you bet your @SS it's gonna have rules!



It's about time!!!


----------



## MTVision (Jan 19, 2012)

blackrose89 said:
			
		

> LOL!







What is it (besides OOF)?

This will be the obscure macro challenge. 

Hint: it goes in your mouth


----------



## shuttervelocity (Jan 19, 2012)

MTVision said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheese?


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 19, 2012)

MTVision said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carrot cake.
...or n00b photo skin tone.


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 19, 2012)

MTVision said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Potato Chip. Pringles methinks...of some cheesy variety.


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

Orange Sherbet.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 19, 2012)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> Carrot cake.
> ...or n00b photo skin tone.



Nope on both - but the 2nd one made me gigglez!


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

NebraskaNewGirl said:


> Orange Sherbet.



Same here


----------



## MTVision (Jan 19, 2012)

shuttervelocity said:
			
		

> Cheese?



No. Nothing cheesy.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 19, 2012)

Nope to everything that's been guessed.......


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 19, 2012)

Is it made by Hostess or Little Debbie?


----------



## MTVision (Jan 19, 2012)

mjhoward said:
			
		

> Is it made by Hostess or Little Debbie?



Nope.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

Is it not food? You said it goes in your mouth, not that you eat it.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

A chewed mouth guard or something protective for your mouth? An old retainer?


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mouth swab!!!!!


----------



## shuttervelocity (Jan 19, 2012)

chewing gum?  Or bubble gum?


----------



## MTVision (Jan 19, 2012)

No to everything. It goes in your mouth but it's not food


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2012)

Part of your dentures.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 19, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Part of your dentures.



Lol - nope. I still have all my teeth.....


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Jan 19, 2012)

I got it! A toung scraper!! Hahaha I doubt I got it


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 19, 2012)

Toothpaste?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 19, 2012)

Cigarette filter....


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

cleaning tool? For either teeth or toungue? 

Medicinal? Like a melted cough drop?


----------



## thinkricky (Jan 19, 2012)

paigew said:
			
		

> no fair! There is no way we could have guessed it was scales to a dragon statue



Yeah no joke. I never seen that in my life. Let me go take a picture of something nobody knows about. (late post)


----------



## MTVision (Jan 19, 2012)

blackrose89 said:
			
		

> Medicinal?



Close


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 19, 2012)

MTVision said:


> No to everything. It goes in your mouth but it's not food



Antacid tablet? Like a TUMS?


----------



## thinkricky (Jan 19, 2012)

...


----------



## MTVision (Jan 19, 2012)

togalive said:
			
		

> Antacid tablet? Like a TUMS?



Nope........,


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 19, 2012)

crystalized ginger


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 19, 2012)

oooo.... vitamin c tablet?


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 19, 2012)

momo3boys said:


> Netskimmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope but is is organic, or at least it traditionally is, may be synthetic these days, it's something you often see in schools and offices.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 19, 2012)

Stick of gum
Oh, I am real bright and read on well!


----------



## mishele (Jan 19, 2012)

Eraser


----------



## Bossy (Jan 19, 2012)

ooh whats that stuff called...Orange Emergen C

Ok to clarify, its not edible at all or its not a source of food?


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 19, 2012)

:O Its a bar of SOAP!!!


----------



## mishele (Jan 19, 2012)

pencil


----------



## Overread (Jan 19, 2012)

The things you people put in your mouths!


----------



## MTVision (Jan 19, 2012)

Bossy said:
			
		

> ooh whats that stuff called...Orange Emergen C
> 
> Ok to clarify, its not edible at all or its not a source of food?



Its not food. 

It makes certain companies lots of money. 

Most people can't afford it. 

Majority are not orange. 

Doctors play a huge role.


----------



## Bossy (Jan 19, 2012)

A filling?


----------



## MTVision (Jan 19, 2012)

Bossy said:
			
		

> A filling?



Doctors don't usually give them to you. They do give you something to get this though


----------



## Bossy (Jan 19, 2012)

Last guess, a flipper?


----------



## mishele (Jan 19, 2012)

Viagra!!!!


----------



## Bossy (Jan 19, 2012)

mishele said:


> Viagra!!!!


Viiivvaaaaa Viagra!


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

mishele said:


> Viagra!!!!


 Lol.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 19, 2012)

Bossy said:
			
		

> Last guess, a flipper?



WTH is a flipper?


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm going to have to second flipper


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

Fake tooth/teeth you stick in your mouth. Kinda like dentures, but not quite. People of all ages get these.

Redirect Notice


----------



## MTVision (Jan 19, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Viagra!!!!



Close but not Viagra. 

What do you need to get viagra?

And it comes in a solid form know as a...?


----------



## paigew (Jan 19, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/\....obviously never seen 'toddlers and tierras' ....flipper=fake teeth


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

MTVision said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ED HAHHA! A pill? A placebo?


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 19, 2012)

A flaccid pen... OH a Prescription?


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> A flaccid pen... OH a Prescription?


 I don't think Viagra comes in a solid form as a prescription.


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 19, 2012)

No but you need that to GET viagra.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> No but you need that to GET viagra.


That wasn't the hint. She said it comes IN this solid form. And you don't stick prescriptions in your mouth. At least I don't. She didn't say this will get you thing to put in your mouth. She said you stick this item in your mouth.


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 19, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > No but you need that to GET viagra.
> ...


 
Then I'm totally lost as to what this hint means.



MTVision said:


> What do you need to get viagra?


----------



## Bossy (Jan 19, 2012)

Please don't tell me thats a penis...


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > mjhoward said:
> ...


A pill. A pill IS the solid form it comes in. You need the pilll to get the Viagra .


----------



## Bossy (Jan 19, 2012)

I thought viagra was a pill???


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Please don't tell me thats a penis...


HAHA well since Viagra doesn't come in the form of a penis and a doctor doesn't help you get a penis, and penises are pretty much free and not too expensive, I'll say you're fine!


----------



## mishele (Jan 19, 2012)

It is


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

Bossy said:


> I thought viagra was a pill???


Viagra is the medicine. The pill is not the medicine. The pill is just the hard shell in which the medicine is contained.


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 19, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > blackrose89 said:
> ...



Viagra IS the pill.  Thats like saying soap is stored in a bar... the bar IS the soap.  I don't like semantics games.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > mjhoward said:
> ...


Ok well what solid form does Viagra come in then? It comes in the form of a pill.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 19, 2012)

A pill - prescription pill


----------



## MTVision (Jan 19, 2012)

MTVision said:
			
		

> Close but not Viagra.
> 
> What do you need to get viagra?
> 
> And it comes in a solid form know as a...?



What do you need to get Viagra? A prescription 

A solid form known as a pill 

=

PRESCRIPTION PILL ------ not Viagra. I think Viagra is blue!


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 19, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> > I thought viagra was a pill???
> ...



Not that I'm really psyched about arguing, but Viagra does not come in a capsule.  The pill IS the medicine.


----------



## Bossy (Jan 19, 2012)

phew! Interesting pill Megan!


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 19, 2012)

MTVision said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I win!!! For the most part lol! I first guessed it wasnt food, medicinal and a pill!


----------



## shuttervelocity (Jan 20, 2012)

Phew that was a "hard" one.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 20, 2012)

Is anyone still trying to guess mine or should I just tell you?


----------

